Ask HN: What is your morning ritual? - romes
======
yulaow
Jump out from bed when the alarm rings, call my old parents to wish them a
good day, play with my cat, coffe + croissant, shower and go.

I am trying to rush some things more and go to work a bit later so I can give
more time to what I think is more important in my life, like playing with the
cat and talking with my old parents.

~~~
deepaksurti
I hope we all realise that `playing with the cat and talking with my old
parents` is where life exists and not in cubes. Thanks for the reminder, you
are awesome!

------
croo
Wow so many examples of a great morning routine. cold sea simming, meditation,
calling parents with cat and croissant... I'm envious :)

My morning "ritual" is the following:

I wake up between 5 or 8 either by my alarm or one of my child. If I'm the
first to rise then depending on my mood I get up and browse mindlessly some
website(eg. HN) or if I have the upper hand on my concious that day I resist
the temptation and just stare till my mind begins to turn. I continoue to do
this until I'm nudged by family or work obligations to dress up and go
downstairs. I either go early before everyone wakes or a little later after
everyone woke up or very late so I can help dressing them up, help make
breakfast and drink a coffee with wife. By then I realize I will be very late
so I reculantly start my one hour commute to work. When my back starts to ache
every night I start again my morning exercises which I am able to get up or
not, and do it until the pain goes away then stop it as I want to sleep more
and fantasizing about how good my shape would be if I would continue morning
exercises instead of sleeping.

Meh :(

------
sethammons
I typically do my morning reading through HN fo 30min or more. Take a shower
to actually wake up. I see the kids off to the school bus, then use the home
gym with my wife for 60 to 90 minutes (CrossFit style workouts). I rinse off
in the shower and walk across the hall to my home office and start my day.

------
photonios
To give some background: Me and my fiancee live together in major city in
eastern Europe. We do not have children. We both work for the same company. Me
as a software engineer. She as a QA manager.

I wouldn't say our morning ritual is healthy or great. But it's just how we
like it.

* Wake up when we wake up. No alarms. Usually around 9.

* Make a cup of coffee.

* Smoke a ciggarete while I catch up on HN and the news.

* Take a shower

* Do some dishes

* Head out

This isn't a particularly healthy morning ritual (smoking, no breakfast,
coffee etc). Fortunately, we do get plenty of sleep. We are fortunate enough
to have a very flexible employer who cares more about results than about when
you show up.

------
craigr1972
A (quick, 60 second) swim in the cold sea. You would not believe how good this
makes you feel, both immediately and for longer when done consistently. A
rare, genuine game changer.

------
tren
Wake up by 6am, 20 minute meditation, 15 minutes of back stretches/light body
weight exercises. Do some sort of stoicism practice, usually negative
visualisation to realise how lucky I am. Make breakfast for the family, either
head to work (3 days a week), work on my own projects or plan my day with my
kid. Evenings there's usually some sort of physical activity - sport/yoga
followed by dinner/kids bedtime routine and veg in front of the tv.

------
bhaak
Waking up a 07:15, taking the kid out of bed and put her on the couch.

Dress myself. Start dressing her while she's still sleeping, so she'll slowly
wake up through the dressing movements. Wait until the sitter of the day for
the other child arrives and then the kid and I walk to kindergarden.

After that, I'll take a walk of ~30 minutes to the office with a cup of
coffee, most of the time listening to some podcasts.

------
cmorgan8506
Been doing this routine for just over a year now. I wake up at 4:45am, head
the gym and do an hour workout. When I get home I make breakfast and eat. Then
I catch up on news/tech articles for 20 minutes while drinking a coffee,
followed by doing the dishes. Once that's done I get ready for work and head
to my 9 to 5. Rinse repeat Mon-fri.

~~~
chelmzy
What time do you go to sleep at night?

~~~
cmorgan8506
I'm usually in bed 9:30pm. I find it hard to go to sleep that early though, so
sometimes I get behind on my sleep and I notice it immediately.

------
TheGrumpyBrit
Wake 90 minutes before work. Snooze the alarm repeatedly until an hour before
work. Quick shower and dress. Leave the house 40 minutes before work. Either
listen to a podcast or contemplate life as I walk my two mile commute. Get to
work and drink a glass of water. First coffee of the day about half an hour
after I get to work.

------
runjake
\- Wake up at 6:20am

\- Start coffee.

\- Shower.

\- Eat small breakfast.

\- Get kids ready.

\- See kids off on the school bus.

\- Drive to work.

No meditation, journaling, or moments for gratitude, sorry.

------
trumbitta2
Snooze the alarm at 7, cancel the alarm at 7.09, get woken up by wife at 7.40,
glass of orange juice, toilet pt.1, shower, toilet pt.2, dress up, get lunch
from wife, drive to work.

